# LAN messenger / lokales Chat Programm - merkwürdige Anforderung



## ADS_0x1 (4 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von einem Kunden eine etwas - ich hab sie in der Topic mal "merkwürdige" Anforderung bekommen, Szenario stellt sich wie folgt dar:

innerhalb von drei Hallen und einem Büro stehen mehrere PCs. Auf den PCs sind mehrere Windows User-Accounts vorhanden, aber in der Regel sind hier die gleichen Leute angemeldet. In den Hallen sind die Benutzer abstrahiert und quasi dauerhaft angemeldet (Halle1_PC1_User bspw.).

Er möchte nun, ...


... einen Messenger haben, mit dem er Nachrichten von einem zum anderen PC schicken kann (check, gibt's einige).
... dass man sich beim Messenger mit einem Konto (/= Windowsaccount) anmelden muss (check, unterstützen die meisten)
... dass die Nachrichten gespeichert bleiben, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit gelöscht werden (check, machen auch viele mit)
... dass ein automatischer Logout nach Zeit X passiert, falls man vergessen hat, sich auszuloggen (weiß ich nicht, ob die das können)
... dass man sich auf mehreren Rechnern anmelden kann und den Verlauf angezeigt bekommt (sollten auch die meisten können)
... dass man angezeigt bekommt, dass ein User eine neue Nachricht hat, der aber nicht eingeloggt ist - sprich: Hans Wurst hat eine neue Nachricht, man muss sich dann als Hans Wurst einloggen, um diese lesen zu können, aber alle Nutzer (oder auch Status "ausgeloggt") sollen die Notification sehen können (keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt ein Messenger kann)
... das ganze auf dem Smartphone haben (Chef iPhone, sonst Androiden)

Ihr wisst es bestimmt alle, aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Es darf natürlich nix kosten und muss morgen laufen 


Meine Antwort war auf die schnelle: Gibt's net. 
Kunde entgegnet: Bestimmt, musst du nur suchen.

... daher nur kurz die Frage an die Community: Irgendwelche Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich?

Danke für eure Kommentare (gerne auch 'dumme' Kommentare, die ich als Argumentation ggü. Kunden nutzen kann).

Viele Grüße!


----------



## marlob (16 Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gerade einen Kunden mit einer ähnlichen Anfrage. Daher meine Frage ob ihr was gefunden habt, was euren Anforderungen entspricht? Auch kostenpflichtige Programme.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (24 Oktober 2018)

Hi marlob,

kurz: nein, aber.

Warum? Der Kunde wollte nicht für eine Eigenentwicklung / Adaption zahlen, da hat er seine Anforderungen geändert und ich habe ihm folgendes Programm vorgestellt:

https://schat.me/ru/

Wenn man hier mit dem Entwickler redet und ein paar Münzen einwirft, kann man damit glaube ich großes erreichen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## kafiphai (24 Oktober 2018)

Eine kleine Synology NAS mit Chat-Plugin vielleicht?
https://www.synology.com/de-de/dsm/feature/chat


----------

